# first egg from my brown silkie



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

App keeps crashing so no picture yet... but soon

Love the days when you go out to coop and find a new egg.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Just kidding theres 3 of them lol


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Cute! ^_^ ......


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Now ... what you going to make.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

A mini egg sandwich lol i just need 3 more to make a mini one lol...


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

That looked like that hurt!


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

My white silkie just layed her first egg too !


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations grgfishkeeper & kokoschicks!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my white silkie is yet to lay her first egg.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't give you a age because we got ours and didnt know the ages of them it was a mixed lot all different sizes silkies... but i aint complaining they was $1 a peice for 10 of them.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Idd like some more silkies where did you land that great deal?


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Craigslist lady was selling out


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Here she is


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's mine on the right! And I had to get rid of the rooster on the left


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great looking silkies. i only have one but would love to get some more.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Same here! How many Chickens do you have?


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

I have 30 10 sillkies from babys on up and the rest are layers from rir cochins white leg horns brown leg horns and americanas.... you?


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

I have 4 red stars 1 polish 1 white silkie 1 americana 1 white leghorn 1 black beauty and 5 bantam chicks and im not sure which breed the chicks are


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Not sure which breed


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

They look like my cochin chicks but mine have feathers on feet


----------

